

Ask HN: Is Rails really MVC?  - digamber_kamat

I wonder if ror is really based on MVC though  they claim, otherwise I am probably ignoring something very obvious.<p>Refer to the Wikipedia article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model%E2%80%93view%E2%80%93controller<p>Look at the diagram there. In ror the views dont refer Models directly. Its done essentially through the controller isn't it ?<p>Check out his component diagram http://lh4.ggpht.com/Dikiwinky/RwGSHOH-OWI/AAAAAAAAAEI/4UH_4ohjC4U/Rails2.png<p>Here also there is no interaction between Model and Views.<p>From this RoR appears to be just a 3 tier architecture.
======
spooneybarger
No web framework is going to be classical MVC but, it can be inspired by it.

------
Hates_
Controllers pass models to the view.

